# Jig question



## banshe2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

hi. I am looking to buy some jigs so I can tie my own. I like the small 1/100 to 1/64. i just can't seem to find them with strong hooks. Any help would be great. thanks


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.nimrodstackle.com/jig-heads.html


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been wondering the same thing...Thanks mote!


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Years ago, I also was unhappy with the pre-poured jig heads out on the market. I came across the bead and pin method of tying jigs and have been using that ever since. The bead and pin method allows me to create light-weight, lead-free jigs with strong and sharp hooks. Below is a link to a bead and pin jig tutorial I posted for another site.

http://www.jigcraft.com/jigcraft/showthread.php?tid=914

John


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

IMO the gumball jigs they sell at dicks are top notch ....apex isn't too bad either....the matzuo jigs are great but you will lose them every snag while the gumballs and apex will bend back... I made the mistake of buying a bulk of jigs last year and they were junk : (

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> IMO the gumball jigs they sell at dicks are top notch ....apex isn't too bad either....the matzuo jigs are great but you will lose them every snag while the gumballs and apex will bend back... I made the mistake of buying a bulk of jigs last year and they were junk : (
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


hey 216 do the gumball jigs have collars?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## banshe2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

Good stuff. Thanks everyone. I went up the other day and lost 2 fish because my hook opened just a slight bit. I thought I would be OK since i use a really soft noodle rod. There is nothing like catching them on lures that you make yourself!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I managed to land a 29" hen that was probably pushing 13lbs with this hook. I still have a hard time believing it happened!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> I managed to land a 29" hen that was probably pushing 13lbs with this hook. I still have a hard time believing it happened!
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


You wouldn't have landed it if it weren't for that net job ; )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> You wouldn't have landed it if it weren't for that net job ; )
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's true but we would've called it; close enough


----------



## 3way (Feb 26, 2012)

Use diiachi hooks. i have never had one straighten out !


----------

